

Project to build a 1000mph car ... - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.bloodhoundssc.com/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Having read <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1244313> where they talk
about a car being designed to go 800mph, here is the project by the current
world record holders to go 1000mph.

